# Rampage Jackson says Jon Jones' oblique kick should be banned from UFC



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rampage Jackson says Jon Jones' oblique kick should be banned from UFC competition

By Jesse Holland on Jan 22, 11:40a 152 



After doing the dance with UFC light heavyweight kingpin Jon Jones, former opponent, Rampage Jackson, knows the dangers of the champ's oblique kick, which he believes should be called the "illegal kick." here's why.


Ever give one of your buddies a dead-leg? Funny, right? Now do the same thing, only from the other side. Not so funny.

Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) Light Heavyweight Champion Jon Jones uses a push-kick to the knee, the "oblique kick," as a way to keep his opponents in range. Too far for them, but just right for him and his 147-inch reach.

There's only one problem.

Past opponents like Quinton Jackson are unhappy with the technique, which unsurprisingly carries the potential for serious injury to the knee, one of the most fragile parts of the body when exposed to the rigors of mixed martial arts (MMA) training and competition.

"Rampage" explains to ESPN:




> "It should be called the illegal kick. It should be banned and it shows a lot about the fighter's character that he would throw it. How would he like it if somebody threw it at him and stopped him working for a year? I thought it was an illegal move. I think spinning elbows should be illegal too because they land on the back of the head. But I appreciate a good fight, a good scrap, I just wonder which rule fighters will bend next."



http://www.mmamania.com/2013/1/22/15...banned-ufc-mma


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope. Ban Jones ridiculous eye-poking range-keeping shit.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


>


Exactly.

Breaking news: Rampage is a whiney blowhard.

.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I completely agree Rampage here. Attempting to hyper extend someones knee could be career ending. Knees are serious, serious business for athletes. They even made a rule in the NFL now you can't hit Quarterbacks in the knee. That's the money maker right there and those are career ending injuries. 

It's not the same as a knee bar where you can tap out. This is a strike that happens instantly.

EDIT: This should NOT be legal.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Is Rampage ever going to do another interesting interview? So bored of his bitching. Where's Rashad to call him out on his shit when you actually need him?

As for the kick, it probably is dangerous, but I think guys should find a way to defend against it instead of moaning about it.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

He's upset that Bader didn't stand with him. Now he's upset Bones is throwing push kicks and elbows. He's upset that he heard Glover was practicing his clinching. He would literally complain about anything other than standing and trading normal punches for 100% of the fight.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Page is right.
also agree with the "I have my fingers extended to poke your eyes if you come near me" comment up there.
Jones is a biatch!


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

Agreed - it should fall into the same category as "Small Joint Manipulation" for thaty same reason – there’s no opportunity to tap before snap…

However, I do wish that Jackson could make a point without sounding like a whiney beach. He makes a good point, but I almost don't care because of his bitching and moaning. 

The last time that Jackson said anything worth listening to was in the post fight interview of him vs. Jones... He should go back and watch that interview again, while he's at it, review the end of the fight and pay particular attention to his own eyes immediately after the referee ends the fight... he looked like a terrified school kid who wants his mommy to make the big bad boy stop picking on him...

Thank goodness after this weekend he’s done in the UFC


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

As much as I hate Rampage, I agree that kicks to the knee like that should be illegal. It puts you at serious risk of knee injury which could end a career, and while effective it's just a messed up technique like fish-hooking.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

You can sit here and say oh whiney Rampage, which he is.

But I am with him. It is legal, so I have no problem when people use it. But it shouldn't be legal in my opinion.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

It's very uncommon right now, but if some kind of freak accident happens to some major Champion you can bet your ass Zuffa will jump up and do something. Just like the NFL with TO and Tom Brady. Instant rule changes.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

AmdM said:


> Page is right.
> also agree with the "I have my fingers extended to poke your eyes if you come near me" comment up there.
> Jones is a biatch!


Why do people act like Jones is the only one who does this?


























Anderson did it to Cote too I think, Condit also does it quite a bit, I remember he landed one on Hardy.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

You forgot this one that I already posted.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It doesn't matter how many times Rampage been crying recently. He brings a great point now. I agree with those who pointed the injury can be instantaneous and that should be addressed and at least looked into by the commission.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That's cause you already posted it, lol.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> That's cause you already posted it, lol.


Well it does show that Jones isn't the only one. There are only a handful or so using it so far. But they need to get rid of it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not really against it, although it's a load of shit for Rampage of all people to be worried about fighter safety when he knocked Wanderlei clean out and then followed up with two or three more good ones on him when he was down and out. I just don't like how people always point at Jones for using it when Anderson was using it way before Jon was.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> That's cause you already posted it, lol.


Was gonna write that, lol


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

AmdM said:


> Page is right.
> also agree with the "I have my fingers extended to poke your eyes if you come near me" comment up there.
> Jones is a biatch!


This.

Jones is perhaps the most gifted fighter in the history of the UFC, but he chooses to fight dirty. The only thing the oblique kick is going to do is damage somebody's knee long-term. Shit's weak. :thumbsdown:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

AmdM said:


> Was gonna write that, lol


Forgive me, the context kind of suggested he didn't see it.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

I remember when Anderson first started throwing it and I thought he's gonna be tearing ligaments and ruining careers, but I've seen it land pretty hard from a number of guys, and I don't recall it coming close to ending a fight.

Any big K1 guy's see this strike end a fight where it may be more commonly thrown?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

_CaptainRon said:


> I remember when Anderson first started throwing it and I thought he's gonna be tearing ligaments and ruining careers, but I've seen it land pretty hard from a number of guys, and I don't recall it coming close to ending a fight.
> 
> Any big K1 guy's see this strike end a fight where it may be more commonly thrown?


It's illegal in Muy Thai. Direct Attacks to the Knee are illegal and unsporting.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I completely agree Rampage here. Attempting to hyper extend someones knee could be career ending. Knees are serious, serious business for athletes. They even made a rule in the NFL now you can't hit Quarterbacks in the knee. That's the money maker right there and those are career ending injuries.
> 
> It's not the same as a knee bar where you can tap out. This is a strike that happens instantly.
> 
> EDIT: This should NOT be legal.


I couldn't agree more with this


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

_CaptainRon said:


> I remember when Anderson first started throwing it and I thought he's gonna be tearing ligaments and ruining careers, but I've seen it land pretty hard from a number of guys, and I don't recall it coming close to ending a fight.
> 
> Any big K1 guy's see this strike end a fight where it may be more commonly thrown?


Nope, he doesn't land that move hard, in fact, he trows it just to scare guys, because it seems notorious, at least to me, that he paces himself when using that technique. 
I'm thinking you will have a hard time finding a gif that proves me wrong in this one.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't mind the technique. Don't fight if you don't want to get hurt? Or don't lock your knees and learn a little footwork? Page of all people should be quite about fighting dirty. As Lyotolegion pointed out, the dude hit Wand several times when he was out cold while the ref was pushing him off just to make his frail ego feel better. He should be thankful Wanderlei didn't stomp his head open the two times they fought in Pride. Rampage Jackson will forever be in my top ten but this butt-hurt at everything attitude he has is older than his title aspirations...


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I cringe every time I see Jones use this technique.

It's painful to watch.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Their are allot of fighters in the the UFC who use this technique besides Jones. I know Silva, Vera, Condit, Diaz, are just a few I've seen throw these kicks and I agree they are cheap shots. 

I think I feel this way because I have personally have had knee surgery twice, so I know what it's like to blow out your knee.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I've seen others use it but Jones uses it all the time to keep people at range. Like another poster said, the moment a top earner gets sidelined by an injury like that, it will be banned.

Why wait, ban it now.

Jon Jones, he's the dirtiest fighter out there, but manages to stay with in the rules.

Deliberately intimidates fighters from moving in by holding his fingers out - Check
Kicks aimed at hyper-extension - Check
Elbows thrown to rip a persons skin apart - Check


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Whatever you think of Rampage nowadays, he is absolutely right. It's dangerous as shit and the number one thing that fighters may lose their livelyhood if it connects bad enough. It's not exciting, flashy or spectacular, just dirty and cringeworthy. Ban ban ban.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

and here I thought we were watching a combat sport, oh how the japanese and brazilian circuits are laughing


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I remember how i once made a thread saying that the move should be illegal. People were comparing it to a knee bar which is completely nonsense. When you are in a submission you have a chance to tap and prevent any damage. When someone kicks your knee backwards you dont have a chance to tap. 

But ofcourse everyone ganged up on me and disagreed. 

Im surprised their not here now....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> and here I thought we were watching a combat sport, oh how the japanese and brazilian circuits are laughing


Laughing at what? How they are nothing compared to the UFC? How they never will be?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Everyone here that is stating there is nothing really wrong with the move; have never gone through the 8 hour full reconstruction surgery and 9 month rehab I did. I have never full recovered; and would wish such an injury on no one.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Hexabob69 said:


> Everyone here that is stating there is nothing really wrong with the move; have never gone through the 8 hour full reconstruction surgery and 9 month rehab I did. I have never full recovered; and would wish such an injury on no one.


You're a very good person.
I can think of a couple people i'd like to suffer that injury. :dunno:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Laughing at what? How they are nothing compared to the UFC? How they never will be?


laughing at how watered down the rules are in north american mma, forget knees and kicks on the ground and I heard some places are strict on piledrivers like fedor vs randleman and khalibovs recent ones.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Remeber we have these rules because with out them John McCain would shut down all of MMA in USA.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hexabob69 said:


> Remeber we have these rules because with out them John McCain would shut down all of MMA in USA.


that was before john mccain was exposed for being full of shit, chael sonnen says the whole story on joe rogans podcast


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No one cared when Anderson did it. It was his thing for a little while there. 

It's kind of a douche bag thing to do but hey it's legal and it helps Jones gain a bigger advantage with his reach. Do that kick forces his opponents to stand more upright limiting the distance they can move quickly, where as if they were crouched legs in an athletic stance it would be much easier to counter and close distance. It's really a very intelligent a strategy. 

This would kind of be like making low ankle picks illegal because you can buckle the guys knee and far worse than with that kick. I understand the intention is not the same but how could you enforce the rule? Anything that strikes the knee illegal but they allow striking with the knee. So what attacking the front of the knee? Well then you run into what was he trying to do? Make front kicks illegal? It's just too hard to enforce.

All though now that I think about it, I thought you were not allowed to strike joints? Isn't the knee a joint?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I kinda see both sides. If it's legal, then use it. But I really don't think it should be legal. I sure hope I'm not watching when a career ending hyperextension happens to one of my favorite fighters. With the increase in the number of fight events, it is just a matter of time before we'll see it I would think.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Even as whiny as Rampage is, I agree with him on this. I always thought this should be illegal since joint manipulation is already illegal. They can use a similar type of definition as the "12-6 elbow" strike to define an illegal front kick to the knee.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I can't say I would care if they were banned or not. But I definitely have an issue with it being called "John Jones's" Technique.

It's not exactly new. I mean Bruce Lee was doing it in Enter the Dragon.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I have had that kick thrown on me hundreds of times, it is only damaging if you have all your weight planted on that foot, if you check the kick then no damage is done.

Shutup Rampage, learn to defend and stop whinging.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Learn to defend the damn kick, it's not that hard. 

Seriously, are we going to ban Pat Barry's low kicks while we're at it? Cause he damn near broke Evensen's leg back in UFC 92.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCS5T3_5Rzo

And Jerome Le Banner shouldn't be allowed to leg kick people either.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Page is just being a whiny little girl because he knows he can't compete with the upper or middle echelon of the UFC anymore. I like Page, but all he ever does anymore is cry about his vagina being sore. It's so stupid to hear anybody bitch about dangerous techniques should be illegal in MMA. It's a combat sport! It's retarded to hear people bitching about a kick that is used sparingly and not give a damn about techniques that are used by every single fighter in every single fight. Which is every single ******* technique used offensively. 

In any striking combat sport, more careers have been ended by punches than anything else. Let's ban punches. Then every fighter would focus on elbows, ban those because they're dangerous. Then every fighter will uses kicks and knees and those can hurt somebody, those get banned. Then we'd have a submission grappling and clinch Wrestling match. Wait a minute, a fighter can be seriously injured if they land wrong from a Greco Roman or Judo throw! Looks like we have to ban everything that could possibly injure a person. It's ******* retarded that someone who makes the decision to fight MMA for a living is whining about a technique that can cause injury. Page, and everybody, that cries about Bones's kicks being too dangerous to be legal need to go watch College Wrestling and shut the **** up already.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> When you are in a submission you have a chance to tap and prevent any damage. When someone kicks your knee backwards you dont have a chance to tap.


Unless Paul Harris submits you


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kney said:


> Unless Paul Harris submits you


True.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i got to agree with the guy here. the stop kick (as it is called in JKD) is a very effective yet cutthroat technique is career threatening and one that should not be allowed


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Sideways, stopping damage from the kick is as simple as lifting your leg and checking it. 

If Rampage doesn't like checking leg kicks then that's his own problem. It's a legitimate technique and if you don't like what it feels like then block the damn thing!

I have had that kick thrown on me hundreds of times and i've never hyperextended my knee or done any real damage, Rampage's lack of defense is the problem here.

I'm really excited for his retirement, I can't believe how I could like a guy so much only a couple of years ago to now looking forward to watching him get beaten down by Glover.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Sideways, stopping damage from the kick is as simple as lifting your leg and checking it.
> 
> If Rampage doesn't like checking leg kicks then that's his own problem. It's a legitimate technique and if you don't like what it feels like then block the damn thing!
> 
> ...


The kick is pretty quick and sneaky thus pretty hard to check (Though Rampage does just suck at checking leg kicks). Sure a person can prevent it but i have a problem with what could happen if he doesnt.... To me it just isnt worth having that kind of kick be allowed in a professional sport based on the damage its likely to do. Not "Possible" of doing but likely... 

So far only a few people are using it but when it becomes the norm im fairly certain we will see some bad injuries. I quiet frankly dont want that for the athletes.

But i also cant say i feel that strongly about it. Just if i had to pick a side of the fence id go with the one where they arnt allowed.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

We use front kicks to the knee in Muay Thai and I don't think there are many major injuries because of it, but checking kicks is vital in MT otherwise you aren't going to be able to walk anyway.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> We use front kicks to the knee in Muay Thai and I don't think there are many major injuries because of it, but checking kicks is vital in MT otherwise you aren't going to be able to walk anyway.


yeah as do I from my muay thai instructor and spar partners, not that often but still sometimes usually they get checked or they aren't an issue


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sparring is pretty different from an actual fight. Though people go hard in practice it rarely simulates an actual fight where you feel like you are in danger if you dont defend yourself. Im sure kicks in practice dont have the same intention they have in a fight.

That said iv never fought in the octagon so i cant be certain. But i know in the gym i rarely get mad and have never wanted to cause any real damage to anyone.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Sparring is pretty different from an actual fight. Though people go hard in practice it rarely simulates an actual fight where you feel like you are in danger if you dont defend yourself.


im just talking about the supposebly terribly kicks to the knee and such


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im just talking about the supposebly terribly kicks to the knee and such


Me too.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

The link is dead now, but this is the published minutes from an ABC rules committee when they were discussing linear strikes to the knee:



> 2. Discussion of Linear Strikes to the Knee Joint
> 
> Based on a letter from Nelson "Doc" Hamilton, the committee discussed this issue which seemed to garner attention due to UFC 97 and its Anderson Silva-Thales Leites fight. Profato opened by stating that he thought linear strikes to the knee joint should be banned and Mazzulli agreed. Foster stated that contestants skill levels are progressing annually and that we need to protect the contestants.
> 
> ...


Two doctors, one an orthopedist, said it wasn't especially dangerous.

It also doesn't seem to have a history of insane knee destruction in striking arts where it's legal.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SmackyBear said:


> The link is dead now, but this is the published minutes from an ABC rules committee when they were discussing linear strikes to the knee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats interesting.

Well i cant argue with doctors.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

so his slam at Arona wasn't a carrer ending attack? The problem is that Rampage doesn't like the sport anymore and he finds holes everywhere.. Even if i agree to his point, i disagree to the reason he says what he says..


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

This is a goddamn combat sport! We should be allowing more rules, not getting rid of them. People just use this as an excuse to further hate on Jones. Cut the bullshit and just admit that you wouldn't like him no matter how "clean" he fought.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

if you don't want to get hurt, don't do combat sports, period.

this isn't ballet dancing or knitting

you could potentially kill someone with a strike to the head (or repeated strikes), you could kill someone with a choke, you could kill or seriously hurt someone with pretty much everything that gets thrown in that cage. I call BS.

I don't see any boxers whining about repeated shots to the head, even tho most of them end up with SERIOUS life changing traumas that completely screw their life after they retire.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SmackyBear said:


> The link is dead now, but this is the published minutes from an ABC rules committee when they were discussing linear strikes to the knee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that, Smacky.

Who cares how dangerous it _looks_; the EVIDENCE so far indicates that it simply isn't.

Let's all help put the combat back into our sport by ending all the hand-wringing over potential injuries to fighters.
These are grown-ups who signed on, fully aware of the rules and the risks.

In addition, you can't have an omelette without breaking a few eggs. That's the reality, and it's also a fraction of what makes people want to watch this sport. 

As others have said: learn to deal with these strikes by either checking them, avoiding them, or putting your fist/foot/knee/etc in your opponent's face.

.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Just my personal opinion here, but I think the move should be banned. It's a brutal move, thrown with the intention to inflict severe injury. It's different than a haymaker which causes an injury to your brain and knocks you out because it doesn't take 3+ months to recover from a concussion as opposed to a knee operation with rehabilitation. The jones fingers, where he puts his fingers in front of people's faces should be banned as well because he is putting his fingers there with the intention to cause damage to the eyes if they advance. The spinning elbow I'm not so sure about, it's very unpredictable, but I think the strike is legit since it's so unpredictable.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

PTW read the thread before you post, it's been made very clear that IT IS NOT A DAMAGING strike. The fingers should be banned but i've heard the ref screaming at him to stop it against Vitor.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Isn't Anderson Silva the first person to really do this in the UFC?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> PTW read the thread before you post, it's been made very clear that IT IS NOT A DAMAGING strike. The fingers should be banned but i've heard the ref screaming at him to stop it against Vitor.


Of course its a damaging strike, the whole point of the kick is to hyperextend and damage the knee severly. Whether or not it's defendable by checking the kick is really not relevant, you can defend yourself from a nut shot also. Doesnt mean it should be allowed.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Every strike is a damaging strike. Read the doctor report that SmackyBear posted.., i've had that kick landed numerous times one me cos I didn't see it coming and no real damage. We use it in Muay Thai, I never hear of serious injury because of it. 

In the article Smacky posted it says that a kick to the side of the knee joint is more damaging, meaning a low round kick.. nobody is going to be taking them out of the rules now are they?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Every strike is a damaging strike. Read the doctor report that SmackyBear posted.., i've had that kick landed numerous times one me cos I didn't see it coming and no real damage. We use it in Muay Thai, I never hear of serious injury because of it.
> 
> In the article Smacky posted it says that a kick to the side of the knee joint is more damaging, meaning a low round kick.. nobody is going to be taking them out of the rules now are they?


Yeah Ive used/had it used against me in Muay thai. It's never thrown as a kick to cause damage but is very effective at taking someones balance away and/or making them think about the possibility of that kick, whilst making it easier for you to throw something different.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it was great today on opie and anthony hearing jones and sonnen both call rampage a fake tough guy and a big cry baby that cries about everything.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i muay thai kickbox as well, and use this kick and defend against it, I have no problem with it, just just need a good stance and good defense.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree that kick should be illegal


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Adam365 said:


> I agree that kick should be illegal


Definitely man!! Just as soon as they ban punches to the head.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

One question, why is it called an Oblique kick when it is a kick to the knee?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Jones was just asked about this in his Q&A - his response:

"Someone is trying to give me brain damage. I think it's ok for me to give them a limp."

BTW the Q&A is still live - watch here: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/112090-live-now-ufc-fight-club-q-jon-jones.html


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

ptw said:


> Just my personal opinion here, but I think the move should be banned. It's a brutal move, thrown with the intention to inflict severe injury. It's different than a haymaker which causes an injury to your brain and knocks you out because it doesn't take 3+ months to recover from a concussion as opposed to a knee operation with rehabilitation. The jones fingers, where he puts his fingers in front of people's faces should be banned as well because he is putting his fingers there with the intention to cause damage to the eyes if they advance. The spinning elbow I'm not so sure about, it's very unpredictable, but I think the strike is legit since it's so unpredictable.


I seen youtube clips where Jones land spinning elbows on the back of opponents head. That move should be illegal since it russian roulette and may hit opponents back of the head.

All these moves give a clear benefit to the user. Opponent might become hesitant and lose the momentum. For Jones it fits perfectly well since with that range advantage he wants the opponents to wait on him.

I think it was bloody disgusting how Jones responded to being tagged and Machida doing a forward blitz in their 1st round. Jones responded by jumping backwards while holding BOTH his hands fingers stretched out.

I hope Jones gets knocked out soon, he deserves it. Jones reasoning does not make sense that he should be able to use injury intented moves just because his opponent want to hit him in the face. 

Why not allow headbutts, kicking a downed opponent in the head or groin kicks as well then ? LOL


----------

